# Could I do?



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Could I do a 20 gallon clownfish tank. I really like clownfish and may be buying a 2nd 20 gallon tank to create a clownfish tank. Is it possible?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

yes it is possible.

Live rock 1-1.5lbs per gallon to act as your main filtration. Dry rock is also cheaper and will become live overtime.

Live sand, a few crabs and snails as Clean Up Crew.

It does get quite expensive to setup a saltwater tank so take this into account.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Reefing Madness is the person who will help you the most..he has helped me an awful lot (see my thread on Beginner Questions / Checking)...I have a 29g tank with 2 clowns in it.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

yea I am going for a couple of jobs at the moment to raise some "funds".


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

20g tank
200gph power head
no need for a skimmer doing 10% water changes weekly, you will just have to keep an eye on nitrates.
20-30lbs Live Rock
2-3" Sand Bed
Refractometer
small T-5 light
Thermometer
And your all set.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Tazman said:


> yes it is possible.
> 
> Live rock 1-1.5lbs per gallon to act as your main filtration. Dry rock is also cheaper and will become live overtime.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks and are you sure the no skimmer that would cut plenty of the cost out of it in australia


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> thanks and are you sure the no skimmer that would cut plenty of the cost out of it in australia


 Not required in a 20g tank. As long as you watch your Nitrates, you can export those excess nutrients easily by just doing weekly water changes.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

okay sweet that saves me a heap of money


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

What will cost me the most in a clownfish tank? besides the tank itself?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> What will cost me the most in a clownfish tank? besides the tank itself?


 Live Rock, Macro Rock.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

okay thanks how often do they breed


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> okay thanks how often do they breed


 Breed Clownfish | Saltwater Fish Breeding


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

okay I heard that if you get them as juveniles the more dominant one will turn female and they will breed really easily


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

THanks that kind of helped, I dont really want them to breed straight away so Ill just monitor them


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> THanks that kind of helped, I dont really want them to breed straight away so Ill just monitor them


 :thumbsup:


----------

